# US Embassy warning



## aykalam

Security Message for U.S. Citizens Threat Information Directed Against U.S. Citizens

September 28, 2012

The Embassy has credible information suggesting terrorist interest in targeting U.S. female missionaries in Egypt. Accordingly, U.S. citizens should exercise vigilance, taking necessary precautions to maintain their personal security. U.S. citizens are advised to maintain valid travel documents. U.S. citizens living or traveling abroad are encouraged to enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP). U.S. citizens without internet access may enroll directly at any U.S. Embassy or Consulate. By enrolling, U.S. citizens make it easier for the Embassy or Consulate to contact them in case of emergency.

U.S. citizens traveling abroad should regularly monitor the U.S. Department of State's, Bureau of Consular Affairs website , where the current Worldwide Caution, Travel Warnings, Travel Alerts, and Country Specific Information can be found. The U.S. Embassy also encourages U.S. citizens to review "A Safe Trip Abroad," which includes valuable security information for those living and traveling abroad. Follow us on Twitter and the Bureau of Consular Affairs page on Facebook as well. You can also download our free Smart Traveler App available through iTunes and the Android market to have travel information at your fingertips. In addition to information on the internet, travelers may obtain the latest information on security conditions by calling 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada, or outside the United States and Canada on a regular toll line at 1-202-501-4444. These numbers are available from 8:00 a.m.to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).\

For further information, U.S. citizens may telephone the U.S. Embassy in Cairo at ((20) 2-2797-2301). After hours (for emergencies), U.S. citizens may telephone the U.S. Embassy in Cairo at ((20) 2-2797-3300).


----------



## expatagogo

Female missionaries?

Really?


----------



## hurghadapat

expatagogo said:


> Female missionaries?
> 
> Really?


Latterday Saints....come to convert the muslims


----------



## expatagogo

hurghadapat said:


> Latterday Saints....come to convert the muslims


Why, when they can convert anyone after death?

Baptism for the dead - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aykalam

expatagogo said:


> Female missionaries?
> 
> Really?


I wonder how many of those there are in Egypt


----------



## DeadGuy

The interesting part about this is that now and after the embassy's warning more people are gonna be after the poor missionaries, _how dare America send missionaries trying to convert Muslims when a religious president is in charge!_ That's what the majority of the _reactions _are so far


----------



## MaidenScotland

To be honest iMO any missionary regardless of gender/faith who is here trying to covert Muslims need their heads testing,


----------



## expatagogo

Emergency Message for U.S. Citizens
U.S. Embassy Cairo

October 11, 2012

Embassy Cairo is aware of demonstrations scheduled for the evening of Thursday, October 11 and the afternoon of Friday October 12, which have the possibility of garnering significant participation from multiple groups. The demonstrations involve various groups with different agendas, including protesting the acquittal of those involved with the “Battle of the Camel” in February 2011 and others protesting the draft of the new constitution and progress of President Morsi’s first 100 days in office.

Embassy Cairo expects protestors will assemble in Tahrir Square in Cairo and at Al Qaed Ibrahim mosque in Alexandria after Friday prayers. There may also be smaller groups in Tahrir Square this evening. There is no indication that demonstrations will express anti-American sentimentor be directed at U.S. diplomatic facilities in Cairo or Alexandria. Embassy employees have been asked to avoid Tahrir Square on Friday, October 11 from 11:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. 

U.S. citizens should avoid areas where large gatherings may occur. Even demonstrations or events intended to be peaceful can turn confrontational and possibly escalate into violence. U.S. citizens in Egypt are urged to monitor local news reports and to plan their activities accordingly.


----------



## expatagogo

Security Message for U.S. Citizens
Crime and Personal Security

Due to a recent cluster of criminal incident reporting, U.S. Embassy Cairo reminds U.S. citizens to remain vigilant in the course of their daily business in Egypt. Political violence and crime, including theft, robbery, and assault, continue to claim victims within the expatriate community. The current security environment in Egypt may offer opportunities to groups or individuals that want to target westerners or U.S. interests. While these risks cannot be completely avoided, there are many personal security measures that U.S. citizens can take to lower their profiles and minimize their exposure to situations and environments that pose a significant threat. These include but are not limited to:

· Varying times and routes in your daily schedule;
· Maintaining awareness of your surroundings;
· In traffic, maintaining space around your vehicle in which to maneuver, always leaving yourself an exit, and avoiding choke points;
· Keeping the windows of your car rolled up and doors locked;
· If followed while driving, blowing your horn repeatedly to attract attention and driving directly to a safehaven (e.g. a police station or hotel). Make a point to know where these potential safehavens are in your neighborhood;
· If walking, using well-lit, heavily traveled streets. If you feel threatened, walking into a store, police station, or other public building;
· Varying the times and locations of your recreational activities so as to avoid establishing an identifiable pattern;
· Limiting knowledge of your personal activities to those who need to know;
· Learning uniforms of local police and being able to recognize their credentials;
· Being on a constant lookout for surveillance activity;
· Never giving out personal information, such as family member or household staff names, addresses, and telephone numbers in an open setting;
· Avoiding emblems on clothing and cars that overtly identify you as a U.S. citizen;
· If involved in an emergency situation and requiring immediate assistance, contacting the local authorities by dialing 122. When the immediate danger has passed, contacting the U.S. Mission duty phone via 2797-3300 for further assistance. This phone is monitored 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

U.S. citizens should avoid areas where large gatherings may occur. Even demonstrations or events intended to be peaceful can turn confrontational and possibly escalate into violence. U.S. citizens in Egypt are urged to monitor local news reports and to plan their activities accordingly.

The Embassy reminds U.S. citizens to review their personal security plans and remain alert to their surroundings at all times in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> Security Message for U.S. Citizens
> Crime and Personal Security
> 
> Due to a recent cluster of criminal incident reporting, U.S. Embassy Cairo reminds U.S. citizens to remain vigilant in the course of their daily business in Egypt. Political violence and crime, including theft, robbery, and assault, continue to claim victims within the expatriate community. The current security environment in Egypt may offer opportunities to groups or individuals that want to target westerners or U.S. interests. While these risks cannot be completely avoided, there are many personal security measures that U.S. citizens can take to lower their profiles and minimize their exposure to situations and environments that pose a significant threat. These include but are not limited to:
> 
> · Varying times and routes in your daily schedule;
> · Maintaining awareness of your surroundings;
> · In traffic, maintaining space around your vehicle in which to maneuver, always leaving yourself an exit, and avoiding choke points;
> · Keeping the windows of your car rolled up and doors locked;
> · If followed while driving, blowing your horn repeatedly to attract attention and driving directly to a safehaven (e.g. a police station or hotel). Make a point to know where these potential safehavens are in your neighborhood;
> · If walking, using well-lit, heavily traveled streets. If you feel threatened, walking into a store, police station, or other public building;
> · Varying the times and locations of your recreational activities so as to avoid establishing an identifiable pattern;
> · Limiting knowledge of your personal activities to those who need to know;
> · Learning uniforms of local police and being able to recognize their credentials;
> · Being on a constant lookout for surveillance activity;
> · Never giving out personal information, such as family member or household staff names, addresses, and telephone numbers in an open setting;
> · Avoiding emblems on clothing and cars that overtly identify you as a U.S. citizen;
> · If involved in an emergency situation and requiring immediate assistance, contacting the local authorities by dialing 122. When the immediate danger has passed, contacting the U.S. Mission duty phone via 2797-3300 for further assistance. This phone is monitored 24 hours a day, seven days a week.
> 
> U.S. citizens should avoid areas where large gatherings may occur. Even demonstrations or events intended to be peaceful can turn confrontational and possibly escalate into violence. U.S. citizens in Egypt are urged to monitor local news reports and to plan their activities accordingly.
> 
> The Embassy reminds U.S. citizens to review their personal security plans and remain alert to their surroundings at all times in Egypt.



Has the embassy emailed this to citizens based here?


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> Has the embassy emailed this to citizens based here?


If they're enrolled in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program, then yes, the embassy would have emailed (or texted, depending on the preference) the same.


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> Has the embassy emailed this to citizens based here?




I will copy and stick it then, thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

sorry it already is here


----------

